# Ihsahn's new custom Ibanez?



## epsylon (Jul 26, 2015)

A few backs I went to the "Be Prog! My Friend" festival in Barcelona (killer artist roster if there is one) and I noticed Ihsahn was playing a new Ibanez custom (in addition to his 8 string custom). 







(More pics here)
Anyone has a more infos on it? It doesn't seem like one of Ibanez' standard shapes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like a Darkstone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh sweet mamma Jesus the Darkstone returns.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 26, 2015)

He has been using a similar guitar (although not a custom) for years. I just think it is an ibanez shape that is not sold in that many countries.

More important: He is playing with a new live band now correct? (i.e. not leprous)? Do you have any idea about who they are, and how did they play?


----------



## elkinz (Jul 26, 2015)

Those gats are super cool! All of them iv tried have been insanely weighty though. Would kill my back and shoulders


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 26, 2015)

Nevermind I checked out youtube recordings of the show + another one from this year. Is it me or is he playing without a bassist (WTF?). Anyway seems he found some very young dudes who play and sing great and has a lot better / appropiate stage attitude than the leprous guys. Also seems like he toned it down with only having 2 guitarist on stage instead of 3 

Edit: Okay found a newer interview, apparently he rearranged the music for a four piece (drums, 2 guitars, keys) with the keyboard player playing the bass parts, talk about being a black metal hipster lol!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> I just think it is an ibanez shape that is not sold in that many countries.



The DN models were offered worldwide, but only lasted a few years, 2009 to 2011.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jul 27, 2015)

Not the best pic, but this is my DN600SHM.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 27, 2015)

That is no longer black metal...thumbs down


----------



## Wolf 6 (Jul 28, 2015)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> That is no longer black metal...thumbs down



Having taste isn't a good thing? Sorry the mans' great. Must suck to suck. But that guitar is pretty awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2015)

elkinz said:


> All of them iv tried have been insanely weighty though. Would kill my back and shoulders


 
Same experience here. They're definitely on the heavy 'old Les Paul esque' side, but I love the look and sound of them. 

Once I see a Darkstone again, I'll definitely won't let it get away.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 28, 2015)

A bit offtopic... I had the chance to meet the legend god of Black metal in the audience while Leprous were playing, left him alone soon because I didn't want to spoil the show. Anyway a lot of people came after me, nobody had noticed the great Ihsahn was around until I revealed it. Sorry for him but couldn't help my fanboyishm:






The terrible heat wave almost knocked him out. In fact, he became red in 30 minutes playing in front of the sun and said "I'm to Norwegian for this Spanish sun". I had virtually a river of sweat going down my back, because he had to play at 6 o'clock or so. The Eight-stringer was left in the sun too, and when he changed he had to tune it again. Poor instrument. It was very appropriate to include "the Frozen lakes of Mars" in the setlist, . He also joked about his new boyband, but the drummer actually was the same of Leprous. He also played a new song from his next album, "my heart is of the north"


----------



## mystix (Jul 28, 2015)

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> Not the best pic, but this is my DN600SHM.



Love it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2015)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> That is no longer black metal...thumbs down


















I don't think he's had a kvlt guitar for awhile, but sure.


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2015)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> That is no longer black metal...thumbs down



Lol, have you even heard anything the guy has written in the past decade? Why the heck would you expect it to be black metal?


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 29, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Never seen him with that guitar, when did he get that? Is it a j-custom or ?? (can't see)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2015)

I just randomly pulled something up from Google Images. I tried to look around but can't find anything else of it.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 29, 2015)

Right .. looks like an awesome guitar though, do want (they can keep the emgs)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2015)

He's been playing LACS stuff almost exclusively for the past few years. Last production model he used was an RGT320.


----------



## epsylon (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the answers guys ! 
I had never heard about the Darkstone before. Quite interesting indeed.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 29, 2015)

Still don't get how this Ibby endorsement work.
Some people just get production models for free or at a heavy discount.
Some get one LACS in a lifetime, some get a LACS every other year...bah.
Point is that I still don't get my head on how this is dealt with as it seems not really THAT dependant on guitarist's skills or popularity/sales.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2015)

I guess it depends on either how long you've been an endorsee or how popular you are. I think he's been with Ibanez since 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 29, 2015)

I also think that somehow it depends on how popular you are in Japan - and you know, a lot of weird bands are super popular in Japan while not in the western world. As an other example look at the Japanese ESP site and they have TONS of artist with pretty unique signature guitars, while I have never heard of the bands.
But yes it may seem weird that what they do in LA for european and american artist depend on what is popular in Japan.
Feel free to correct me if I am terrible wrong, but it is just the impression I get.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn that white iceman looks killer, but the strap hanging off the side with the guitar still perfectly in place is throwing me off a bit


----------



## Blackheim (Jul 29, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Damn that white iceman looks killer, but the strap hanging off the side with the guitar still perfectly in place is throwing me off a bit



Those straps have more than one hole so the "non used" hole and the meat around it is what you see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2015)

Yup, if it's a Levy strap, they have those. I sometimes used the upper hole for when I feel like holding the guitar like Tosin Abasi or Javier Reyes.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know which shape I like better now, the Darkstone, or the Iceman


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Still don't get how this Ibby endorsement work.
> Some people just get production models for free or at a heavy discount.
> Some get one LACS in a lifetime, some get a LACS every other year...bah.
> Point is that I still don't get my head on how this is dealt with as it seems not really THAT dependant on guitarist's skills or popularity/sales.



It depends on a lot of factors, but at the end of the day it comes down to the contractual agreement reached between the player and Ibanez (Hoshino Gakki). 

The more viable a guitarist is, the better the deals/opportunities they'll have access to. From small discounts and freebies, all the way up to multiple custom models or even signature models. 

There is no longer a set "tiered" system, and pretty much every artist will wind up with a different arrangement which is reached through negotiation. 

All that said, Ibanez will show a lot of appreciation for artists who have been long time endorsers.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 29, 2015)

mmmmmmm that iceman. I dont know this guy or his music, dont really care, but that iceman mmmmmmmmm me like it


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 30, 2015)

Blackheim said:


> Those straps have more than one hole so the "non used" hole and the meat around it is what you see.



Ah - strap button on the back, different from mine where it's on the side for that one - makes perfect sense now, thanks


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I've never seen Ihsahn with this guitar, and I'm not convinced that this isn't a picture of Rick Grimes with the upcoming Ibanez RGM-100.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 31, 2015)

That Iceman is a fantastic guitar and Ibby need to release a version of it, oh yes they do. Ill sign up now and even pay for it. lol


----------



## Wolf 6 (Aug 1, 2015)

Who wore it better, and why you're crazy to think Tosin did


----------



## Ferro (Aug 2, 2015)

That iceman is unbeatable
maybe meshuggah's one is close in its epicness!


----------

